#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 新手手冊<五> 盜用.抄襲與模仿

## J.C.

為了幫助剛接觸繪圖的新手了解基本知識，與解決在論壇發表作品時常見的各種問題。 
因此編寫了此手冊，將分段分類一一做講解與討論。 
由於以我自己之力可能無法短時間內大量編寫豐富的內容，所以歡迎各位於主題中回文補充說明。


此篇將介紹論壇中常見的"非憑空原創"之行為，並一一做探討。

為了讓大家更容易了解，首先提供一張我自己的作品當作範例。
這是一張加上浮水印簽名的作品:



**未經同意轉貼/使用*
這是網路上最常見的侵犯著作權的行為。
將原圖原封不動的轉貼至其他地方，或是裁切/縮放後使用於個人頭像.簽名檔.網頁部落格美化..等用途。
雖然並不聲稱作品為自己所做，但沒有經過原作者同意，就是不尊重作者也侵犯了著作權。
但許多來自國外的作品可能沒辦法直接詢問到原作者意願，因此註明原作者跟出處就變得非常必要。
因為註明之後可標明作品著作權非自己所有，又可爲作者宣傳，
這是在無法連絡原作者的情況下最為適當的方式。

但在樂園的各原創版面區域中，轉貼是絕對禁止的行為。
而未經同意，使用在樂園上活動的創作者們的作品，更是不可取的行為。
請務必注意。


**盜圖*
最常見的盜圖方式，就是在張貼他人作品時聲稱為自己所畫。

或是把原圖的簽名/浮水印修改，加上自己的簽名，以蒙混他人。

這是最不可取的行為，與偷竊無異。原作者有意願更可提出告訴，直接走法律途徑。
任何被發現此行為的會員，樂園管理團隊也會對其做出嚴厲的處分。


**改圖*
這是另一種盜圖方式，除了去除原圖的著作權標示，還額外修改顏色/添加配件/更改細部...等等。

但原圖的基本型仍然是可以辨認的。

刻意修改他人作品並聲稱為自己所畫，一樣也是嚴重侵犯了著作權，原作者可以提出告訴。
任何被發現此行為的會員，樂園管理團隊也會對其做出嚴厲的處分。
只有在經過原作者同意的特殊狀況下(例如故意惡搞)，改圖才會被允許。


**描圖/抄襲*
這是一種為了迴避直接改圖的行為，而將原圖重新照描一次。
技術上來說是"自己"畫的沒錯，但事實上只是將他人的創作心血複製一次罷了。

這張乍看之下好像是自己畫的圖，只要將原圖合併對照便可發現原來只是"描"的。


另外還有一種"部分照描"的方式。
顧名思義就是只描一部分，其他部分由自己繪畫。

請注意紅圈處也是照描，只是被移花接木了。


不管是怎麼接合，照描都是不建議的學習繪畫方式。
因為照描的過程太過輕鬆，缺乏描繪與觀察力的練習。
尤其是正式發表的作品，絕對忌諱使用照描的手法，不僅是欺騙他人也是欺騙自己。
當然，這也是同樣侵犯了著作權。除非經過原作者同意，不然作者可以提起告訴。
任何被發現此行為的會員，樂園管理團隊也會對其做出嚴厲的處分。


**模仿/臨摹*
新手在學習繪畫的過程中，難免藉由模仿.臨摹等方式讓自己進步。
我自己也是從小藉由仿畫而學習的。
這方法不是錯誤，但在公開發表作品時卻常忽略了"註明清楚"。
畢竟作品不是自己憑空構想出來的，沒有註明是模仿的，就會有種蓄意欺騙他人的嫌疑。
下圖是一張模仿的作品。

乍看之下沒什麼問題，但與原圖比對之後就可發現動作是模仿的。
由於畫風.線條.位置有比較大的差距，因此可判斷是模仿而不是照描。


倘若這張作品在發表時就註明是模仿，甚至附上原圖，比較不會引起什麼爭議。
甚至許多職業畫家會以臨摹名畫非常逼真而自豪。
但完全沒有註明，不僅侵犯著作權法.不尊重作者.也對自己的實力做假了。
模仿照片.現場寫生等，當然也一樣必須註明。
因為這不是自己的實力，而是有實物參考。對自己的作品誠實，當獲得肯定時也對的起自己的良心。

因此我們會強烈呼籲大家在發表仿畫作品時註明模仿/參考來源。
若是發現有刻意欺騙大家的會員，樂園管理團隊會對其做出嚴厲的處分。

版面上違規的例子:
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=50476


**參考*
參考的判斷比較模糊難辨了，這只能藉由經驗豐富的畫家去判斷。
例圖是一張構圖上參考範例圖而畫出來的作品:

雖然動作角度都各不相同，但構圖上可看出參考來自於範例圖。
大家都是從新手慢慢學習成為高手，因此作品有來自多方面的參考是正常的。
只是若有明確的參考某張作品的構圖.用色.造型...等，希望發表時一樣能夠註明清楚，以避免誤認為抄襲。


以上的說明都是希望大家在創作時，能夠秉持著誠實的態度。
抱著抄襲.模仿不會被發現的心態發表作品，即使能夠欺瞞某些人，也不能欺瞞一輩子。
如果遇上了比賽.考試等重要場合，被發現非完全原創可是會有嚴重下場的喔。


**模糊地帶**
附帶說明在參考/抄襲這部分，常會在構圖.動作或角色設計上出現類似的案例。
我自己的設計也曾被他人誤會我抄襲。
那麼有沒有抄襲到底該如何判斷呢?
個人認為可參考的重點為:

*獨創性-- 角色造型.配件.構圖是否獨特，例如頭中央長著獨角，這是一種很常見的設計，所以無法判斷是否是抄襲自己。
但如果自己的設計是頭中央長著巨大的紅蘿蔔(啥)，那就是蠻少見的設計，當見到頭上也長著蘿蔔的角色時，就有可能是被抄襲了。

*作品流傳的可能性-- 簡單說就是自己的作品如果只發表在自己的部落格內，在冰島的網友會看到這張作品的機率應該是非常小的。
也就是說當自己的作品被流傳.散佈的範圍越小，就越不可能會被抄襲。
但假設相似的作品是來自於在同一個地區/網站活動的會員，抄襲的可能就大大增加了。
也因此普遍情況下，有名氣的畫家被抄襲的機率比較高。因為他們的作品容易被轉貼流傳。

*創作者的程度-- 當抄襲狀況發生時，可以藉由這位創作者過去的作品判斷是否有可能抄襲他人。
假如該作者過去的作品水準跟此張有落差，或是過去也曾有不良紀錄，抄襲的可能就提高了。
本身就具有原創能力的專業畫家則沒有必要抄襲他人的作品.設計。若有相似的作品，可能只是巧合。
而一位具有素養的資深創作者除了比較不會抄襲他人，甚至會刻意迴避與他人相似的點子。

當然並不是沒有專業畫家抄襲他人的例子，只是那種狀況較少見，因此不在此討論。



以上就是我所整理出來的新手必須注意的事項。
如果有關於這部分有任何問題歡迎提出討論。

有關新手手冊的部分到這邊告一段落，如還有任何其他此手冊未提及的問題，也歡迎私信給我討論。
如未來有需要，或許還會視情況編寫新章節。
感謝大家花費時間閱讀，希望本論壇的創作風氣能夠因此逐日進步。

----------


## ddffghj100

最近接觸到一種行為叫做"同人二創"，通常發生在同人界，但是感覺有時候在其他地方也常會有這樣的行為。
就是把別人的角色拿過來進行二次創造或修改，有的造成那個角色儘管還擁有原本的名子，但是性格與特色卻完全性的改變了。(大概是這樣解釋吧)


因此無論是文界或者繪畫界，在借用角色二創時應該經過作者同意並且詳細了解角色性格與設定之後才做此舉。

否則無論對於角色或作者都是很沒禮貌的行為。

－－－
以上的補充大概算是摹仿或者借用的部份。

----------

